# Sword, Musket and Machine-gun -- BBC TV



## HareBrain (Jan 8, 2017)

The first episode of this three-parter about the history of weapons in Britain was shown on Thursday. Well worth a watch, in my opinion. Here's the iplayer link to episode 1.

Sword, Musket & Machine Gun: Britain's Armed History, 1. Cut & Thrust


----------



## The Judge (Jan 8, 2017)

We recorded that, and I'm looking forward to watching it.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 8, 2017)

I watched about half of it - nicely filmed, but a bit too much of a pop history to satisfy me. Found it interesting that I could recognise the period of different plate armour before it was mentioned.


----------



## HareBrain (Jan 8, 2017)

Brian G Turner said:


> I watched about half of it



I found the second half better than the first. But yes, if you've already done a fair amount of research into warfare of the period, there might not be anything new.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jan 8, 2017)

I found it quite enjoyable (especially that the crossbow was a rascal's weapon).


----------

